# German railway colors ww2



## rogerpir (Jan 22, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if German passenger cars in Wehrmacht service during ww2 typically retained their civilian green color or were repainted Wehrmacht grey. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

rogerpir said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if German passenger cars in Wehrmacht service during ww2 typically retained their civilian green color or were repainted Wehrmacht grey. Any info would be greatly appreciated


hi, I am fairly sure that the passenger cars operated by the german army that were from the german national railway were painted german grey. However passenger cars commandeered from other national railways taken over by german rule were left their civillian colors.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

In 1943 Germany switched from grey to dark yellow for all of their tanks. It was determined to be a better camo color than grey on both the eastern and western fronts. They also used dark yellow on combat train cars like the Panzerjagerwagen and the Kanonen and Flakwagen. Sorry, but I have no idea if they used dark yellow on non-combat trains.


----------

